# Breast cancer awareness month-October-



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 20, 2017)

This entire month is breast cancer awareness month. Personally, I’m in full support of breasts. I love to them to no end. Everyone show your support and bury your face between a couple, erm um I’m thinking I might have meant wear a pink shirt with pride!!! Yeah, yeah, that’s it, wear the pink shirt thingy.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 21, 2017)

What people frequently forget is that men get breast cancer too. It’s more common in women, but frequently diagnosed too late in men and thus a more serious problem


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 6, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> What people frequently forget is that men get breast cancer too. It’s more common in women, but frequently diagnosed too late in men and thus a more serious problem



Yes! A friend of mine’s grandfather was diagnosed with breast cancer several years ago. He’s been through surgeries and several chemo therapies because it’s recurred twice. The second recurrence was very recent. There’s a good chance the breast cancer will get him in the end, but he’s a fighter! And a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Shaif (Jan 6, 2018)

I missed this thread in October. 
I am a Radiologist with Specialty in Womens Imaging. 
Ladies who read this thread: now is the BEST time of the year to get a mammogram. October is incredibly busy, and it’s not uncommon for your doctor to be reading 100-200 studies per day. Early in the year is much less busy.
Take care of them so Cowboy Ken can enjoy them[emoji12]


----------



## elbertsmartino (Sep 22, 2022)

Thank you for being open about this. Raising awareness, which leads to catching cancers earlier, is clearly a good thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 22, 2022)

For awareness I received this tattoo 2 weeks ago. The significance of a lavender ribbon, it includes all women cancers, not mens cancers. I love women and really don’t care about men. As an added bonus for me, lavender also signifies epilepsy awareness and I am epileptic, but I got the tattoo as it says “For The Ladies”.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 22, 2022)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For awareness I received this tattoo 2 weeks ago. The significance of a lavender ribbon, it includes all women cancers, not mens cancers. I love women and really don’t care about men. As an added bonus for me, lavender also signifies epilepsy awareness and I am epileptic, but I got the tattoo as it says “For The Ladies”.


It’s not like I don’t like men, some of my friends are men. I just KNOW that I love the ladies


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 23, 2022)

So here’s a fun reality check for you. I have no working memory of posting the opening thread. It randomly showed up for me the other day and I read it and thought, yup sounds like me. Meanwhile during the 4 years that have gone by, I have bonded with a number of female cancer survivors. Each one with a different cancer, each with a different story. It was with them in mind that I designed my tattoo. 
After I got the tattoo, this thread showed up in my feed. I don’t believe in coincidence, luck or chance. I believe in reality and getting to be a pawn in some universal dance that we get to observe.


----------

